# Parents feeding.... each other??



## kelpinator (Aug 8, 2011)

My first-time parents, Chris and Gloria, are so far doing a great job with their three chicks. But i have noticed that when they are in the nest feeding the babies together, they will often appear to be feeding each other, the same way they feed the chicks - they even do the "head bobbing" thing, and make the same noises the chicks do when being fed.

Is this normal? The chicks all appear to be doing well, but is it possible that they might be missing out on food if the parents are spending time feeding each other rather than the chicks?

That's Chris at the back, feeding one of the fuzzies, Gloria is keeping an eye on the camera!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh so cute 
I know mine used to clean each other while in nest box but i havent seen them feed each other, im sure it wont be a problem but others might know better than me


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A lot of parrot species the male will feed the female because she is the sole sitter on the nest. Cockatiels share the role of brooder so you don't see it as often, but it does happen. I have one pair that the female sits on the nest 23 hours a day and the male is confused and sits with another male in his nest during the day. They are happy that way though so I let them be confused lol.


----------



## kelpinator (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you! - at least now I know it's nothing much to worry about, although I am sure something else will come along that causes me to worry - I don't think I was this stressed when I had my human babies!


----------

